# GB bars and stem



## Hover Fly (20 Aug 2008)

Any one got one of the old 1970's T section stem and handlebars? To restore a nice old Harry Hall.


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2008)

Here's where you need to go: http://www.freshtripe.co.uk/Freshtripe/Home.html

He's just sold me some nice 26.4mm bars for my Harry Hall restoration. £17.00.


----------

